

Ask HN: Best places to find freelance Front-End devs? - Casc

So, title says it all.  Anyone post to job boards for front-end dev freelance work with good result?  Current project is about 3 months work, could segue to fulltime.  On-site, NYC.  Not a startup, working on start up esque web applications, though.
======
templaedhel
Shameless plug: I recently beta launched <http://exquisitejobs.com/> a job
board where all jobs are hand picked, and only the best
hackers/freelancers/applicants get in (invite only) to ensure the highest
quality for all parties involved.

Corresponding HN discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3244078>

If you're interested, feel free to email me (in profile) I could probably
offer you some early bird discounts or something.

------
ark15
This Google Docs sheet was going around on HN a while back -
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJYi0yYVBka181Z0ZKRW9kQ0E&hl=en_US#gid=0)

If not through this, Elance maybe? Or just post/search here on the monthly
'who's hiring/looking' threads.

Just curious...What's the stack?

~~~
Casc
Javascript, jQuery, CSS, HTML, Controller-to-View with a scripting language
(Perl pref) ..some DB (NoSQL) would be nice.

Would love a front-end dev with some aesthetic sense.

------
mariust
I would go with: <http://grouptalent.com/welcome>

